
Can Zapping Your Brain Make You Smarter? - RickJWagner
https://daily.jstor.org/can-zapping-your-brain-really-make-you-smarter/
======
earthboundkid
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

